# clear resin for bar top



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a friend that wants me to help him make a bartop for his basement rec room. He wants to take beer bottle caps and bar coasters that he has collected and put them on the top of bar and then seal them all in with resin of some type to proudce a smooth clear finish that is durable but also clear enough to see the caps and coasters thru the finish.
I really have no idea what product to use or the correct process for doing it, but I need something that is available in the US ( Ca really ) and that hopefully won't cost a ton of $$ and is easy to apply. Most likely I won't get all thes options in one product but hey it never hurts to ask.

Thanks


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

There is a bar-top finish made for this. You should be able to find it at the wood-stores or even home depot. It should be near the polyurethane. Most comes as a two part mix, and works great!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Kleer Kote is what I used on this bar.








http://www.uscomposites.com/kk121.html
It is fairly cheap and works well.

I have plans to make a bar like you with bottle caps. My plan is to set the caps in tile adhesive then grout to the top of the caps. Then 1/8" of epoxy to top it off

Here is an application guide:
http://www.uscomposites.com/pdf/kkote.pdf


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Better test it on the bottle caps first. Some resins shrink when they cure. The metal does not, it expands due to the heat of the curing process. The result is big cracks.

Just a thought.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Here are a couple more threads on the subject:
http://www.finishing.com/175/60_bottle_cap_tables.shtml
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=ko96huhbdf8fj1476r0kr962u5&topic=2157.0


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

This is what I used:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0047R2C9Y/ref=s9simhgwp60d4g60i3?pfrdm=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pfrds=center-2&pfrdr=11JPBYGHAH9KP0PXK5JP&pfrdt=101&pfrdp=470938631&pfrdi=507846

I did about 40 square feet at 1/8" thick and used almost two of the 1.5 Gallon kits.

I applied in multiple, thin coats and had fewer bubbles than what I was told to expect. Apparently, a heat gun will help work the bubbles out as it cures. Also, make sure that there are no voids for the epoxy to run through - it's not as viscous as you might think, and will dribble through the tiniest of holes.


----------



## Imgoodwithmywood (Dec 20, 2011)

Any pictures someone can post?


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Imgoodwithmywood: The first link I posted has many more pics too.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bartop Epoxy Finish


----------



## yeoldepirate1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I started working with a product called GLAZECOAT a couple of years ago. You can find it at Lowe's for around $22.00 for 2 small bottles. I have seen larger bottles available of glazecoat for around $80 I think.
Was made just for the purpose of what you are wanting to do. You get you a couple of automotive clear paint measuring cups and pour equal amounts to a predetermined mark on each cup. MEASUREMENTS MUST BE EXACT or it will not harden and stay sticky. Once you have measured, pour resin into the hardener gently as to not to make many bubbles as they will form when mixing. You will know it is starting to mix well when it takes on a golden "pearl like" effect in the cup. stir well for several minutes untill the "pearling" clears up. You are ready to pour. I found if you are going to cover a surface like that, I usually use a large brush that the bristles don't easily come out of like for oil paint. Mix a little at a time like 16oz. , work quickly with one coat covering the entire surface once, as it is hard to go back and try to cover a missed patch and have it look right.
Let dry overnight, and repeat the process untill your desired effect is achived. In the case of covering a bumpy surface, such as bottlecaps and coasters, a sealed wooden or metal border around the table or bar would be a good idea, and then you can just pour glazecoat on untill desired height is achieved.
The glazecoat comes with instructions on how to do it, but I hope I hit more of the specifics for you. Oh, and when your pour is done and you still have tiny air bubbles in the glaze you can get alot of them out effortlessly by blowing on them with a air nozzle or using a propane torch at a safe distance. And this product is proudly made in the U.s.a. If you need anymore info, don't be shy and give ol' yeoldepirate1 a yell.


----------



## yeoldepirate1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Check out some of my Glazecoat work at my site.


----------



## tbone74 (Aug 6, 2011)

I did this with bottle caps 15 years ago and I remember them floating to the surface. What a PITA. Just be sure you fasten them down first


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice everyone , I think I have some good starting points to go from. I now plan on getting a couple of the different products mentioned above in small amounts and try them on some test pieces and see which one works best for me.
I hope he gets his wood picked out soon so I can use the same type to test with.


----------

